
Nick Bostrom: one of the first to theorize the simulation theory - elnado
http://www.simulation-argument.com/simulation.html
======
enkiv2
It really pisses me off when people are entirely ignorant of history. Come on,
guys; the simulation theory was cliche by the early 1960s. In 1999, there were
two hit movies about it, one of which was a direct adaptation of a book from
the 1950s that had already had three other popular film adaptations. During
the 1960s, PKD alone wrote five or six separate books about it, and in 1977,
he gave a pretty well-known lecture that set forth a number of arguments
accepted later by Bostrom. By that point, it had already been the plot of two
different Doctor Who serials.

Stop saying somebody is the first to do something, unless you've actually done
the research.

